# Voice Layering? Q for those in the know



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

I'm trying to find a vid i saw a while ago of a guy busking using a sort of machine where he was able to lay down short sound clips of himself and then repeat them over and over so as to make a complete sound IYSWIM.

Does anyone know what this is actually called as i'm struggling to find the clip on Youtube:thumb:


----------



## Paintguy (Oct 31, 2005)

I immediately thought of this post. Is that the one you meant?

His MySpace link


----------



## byrnes (Jul 15, 2008)

Looks a bit like a line6


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

Thanks for that. not only did you answer my question you have found the clip I was looking for!!!

Thanks


----------

